
Creating a virtual traffic jam on Google Maps with 99 phones and a wagon [video] - AndrewKemendo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5eL_al_m7Q
======
sethherr
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22216821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22216821)

------
wunderlust
Why is his face blurred in the photos on the website but not in the video?

------
gmoore
why would you want to do this - other than just because you can?

